
The Psychology of Founders Who Win in Downturns - markhall
https://www.nfx.com/post/psychology-winning-founders-downturns/
======
Kaibeezy
Thanks for posting this. I was starting to feel like I was rearranging deck
chairs on the Titanic, but now maybe I can look at it as being up on deck is
giving me a better view of the icebergs.

